# McLeod 5 speed



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with the McLeod 5 speed tranny? Supposed to be a straight fit, no cutting, or driveshaft changes


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Link?


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Here are a couple that I was looking at

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/mcl-512957
Transmission Upgrades: The McLeod Muscle Car 5 Manual Transmission - StangTV


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like a nice piece and they claim no cutting to make it fit. Gear ratios are a good spread and that .63 overdrive will tame even the steepest gear, true overdrive. I can't comment as I haven't run one but looks like good materials and all made in USA. Personally I use the Tremec TKO but this looks like an alternative esp if you don't want to cut your floorboards.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks again Alky, I was talking to another GTO guy here and he turned me on to this. He believes that it's a straight bolt in, no cutting or driveshaft changes. I'm going to keep researching it. I have to sell another car that I have so that I can pay for it, so won't be doing anything soon.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

I run the TKO also and I love it. It has held up well and I have a roller KRE headed 468 in front of mine. The TKO600 is $400 cheaper and handles more power. Pontiacs are torque monsters as you know. The McLeod says itll handle 500ft lbs so that probably means 450. The TKO600 says 600ft lbs and that most likely means 550.. Id put the $400 savings into 1350 yokes and shortening the drive shaft and get the TKO with a Pontiac motor unless it is stock or very tame. I have read often that these tranny companies are sticklers on warranty issues. You'll be dead pissed if your poncho mill breaks a $2,800 5 speed. Just my .02 

The floor mod isnt so bad.. Grab $20 in sheet metal at Lowes and use something to bend it around and shape it. I used a telephone pole haha! Make final adjustments with a body hammer anvil and cut off wheel. Drill some holes and use rivets if no welder is available. Preferably weld it in but several rivets will do fine.

Cheaper and stronger. My vote is the TKO.


----------

